# Another Batch.



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes yet another batch of eggs from mommy and daddy. Maybe 2 moms and one dad cause I had both females dancing with the one male. And boy are their alot of eggs. 10 gallon tank covered bottom with eggs, and still didnt get them all out.

How much do you sell the fry for guys? Maybe dime shaped, I still have about 45 from the first batch left.

How do I get one of those breeding awards?


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome!
To get the award you need to document raising from egg to 6-months.
Good question about the selling. I'm gonna have craploads of little ones too! I gave 200 away to a local pfury member, but have 10X that # left.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I actually just talked to mantis about that. To get a breeding award you have to document and raise them for 6 months. I think it's rather ridiculous cause at the rate you're going to get eggs you literally have to go by your own 30 or 55 if you wanna be realistic just to raise your fry in order to get the award. I sold my fry once they we're up and swimming for a quarter a piece. Cause face it lol, you're gonna have a ton of them and not all are gonna make it. Plus for a quarter I was selling a ton to individuals cause it makes them more affordable. If you can do what I did, I made some flyers and posted them in the LFStores and in the grocery store since kids usually accompany mom's to the store. I had a great turn out hopefully you do to if you try this method. Other than that I think I might try and feel out some other people about this breeding award and see if we should have a vote on it to change the whole 6 month raising idea as a prerequisite.


----------

